# Heads up:- Timing chain tensioner failure 2.0tfsi (EA888)



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey guys, just a heads up on a common issue we have recently come across with the 2.0tfsi (EA888) engine, as far as I'm aware these were used on the TT's from 2009 onwards and are timing chain driven instead of a timing belt. The issue is with the timing chain tensioner, where the tensioner slackens off the chain when the engine isn't running due to no oil pressure and as the ratchet mechanism is worn the tensioner piston moves back, there have been many cases where the chain has slipped on startup and there has been valve to piston damage. This has been common on the VW and Skoda forums which use the same engine. Early indication of this tensioner failing is a rattle on cold or semi warm start up which lasts around 0.5-1 second, I recently had to replace the tensioner on my EA888 engine (VW Scirocco, 52k full service history) due to a rattle on semi cold start up. The current tensioner is the 4th revision and was released Mid 2012, my car is quiet on start up now. If any of you guys suffer from the above symptoms, don't hesitate and get your car booked in for a new tensioner.

Worn ratchet on old tensioner, also it's tiny! Not surprised it's failed.










Old tensioner in place










New tensioner in place










Hope this helps 

Shak


----------



## Add5y (Jul 19, 2014)

shshivji said:


> Hey guys, just a heads up on a common issue we have recently come across with the 2.0tfsi (EA888) engine, as far as I'm aware these were used on the TT's from 2009 onwards and are timing chain driven instead of a timing belt. The issue is with the timing chain tensioner, where the tensioner slackens off the chain when the engine isn't running due to no oil pressure and as the ratchet mechanism is worn the tensioner piston moves back, there have been many cases where the chain has slipped on startup and there has been valve to piston damage. This has been common on the VW and Skoda forums which use the same engine. Early indication of this tensioner failing is a rattle on cold or semi warm start up which lasts around 0.5-1 second, I recently had to replace the tensioner on my EA888 engine (VW Scirocco, 52k full service history) due to a rattle on semi cold start up. The current tensioner is the 4th revision and was released Mid 2012, my car is quiet on start up now. If any of you guys suffer from the above symptoms, don't hesitate and get your car booked in for a new tensioner.
> 
> Worn ratchet on old tensioner, also it's tiny! Not surprised it's failed.
> 
> ...


Hi..thanks for the heads up,did you get yours replaced under the manufacturers 3 year warranty ?

If your car is over 3 years old ,out of manufacturers warranty ( sounds like this is a well known and recognized fault) are Audi rectify the fault free of charge do you know ?

Add5y


----------



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

To get an idea of cost, how long does it take to change ?


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

The tensioner cost me £36, a new crank bolt was £6 and also requires a oil and filter change, took me around 4 hours to do. A good indi would charge £250-£300 supplied and fitted. Obviously if the timing chain has slipped then the cost would be in the thousands. It would certainly be covered within the 3 year warranty, anything outside this would be up to the dealer, some may give good will if the vehicle is presented with full dealer history but this is not mandatory.

A few links on other forums with the same EA888 engine.

http://www.golfgtiforum.co.uk/index.php?topic=262793.0

http://www.briskoda.net/forums/topic/266114-18tsi-and-20tsi-engine-failures/

Shak


----------



## DavidUKTTS (Jul 8, 2014)

Am I correct in saying the 1.8 tfsi engine is also EA888, and that the TTS engine is EA113?

If so, is the 1.8 similarly affected, and the TTS UNaffected?

Thanks.


----------



## shshivji (Nov 25, 2009)

DavidUKTTS said:


> Am I correct in saying the 1.8 tfsi engine is also EA888, and that the TTS engine is EA113?
> 
> If so, is the 1.8 similarly affected, and the TTS UNaffected?
> 
> Thanks.


Yeh the 1.8 is a EA888 engine and also suffers from the same issue, a few of the skoda guys have suffered this on their 1.8's :-/

Shak


----------

